# tern or yellow super red (huh?)



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

okay ... so i wanna buy this fish ... (etb's pic)

but it looks lmy 4 inch super red ... but with a yellow belly?

is that really a tern?

HELP!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats a nice fish ....
I would scoop it up....








where is it at .if you dont want it I will go get it


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Tern


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

tern...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

There was something posted about Super reds being illegally famed in the Rio Francisco river. This river is home of the Piraya and Brandtii. It appears it may be a locality color morph. I would definitely snatch that fish up. If it came from the Fish farm, that fish could be more rare than you imagine. Just a speculation.

But I would buy that fish in a heartbeat...

Just to grow it, and see what it looks like.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Until now i 've believed that Terns are just "Yellow-Belly" natts am i missing something???????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just confusion.









Setting the record straight:

There was a German arrested a few years ago for farming fish out of the Rio Sao Francisco that were non-native to the region. Included in this activity was farming red-belly piranas and other types not found in the Rio Sao Francisco. I have no idea if any of those fishes are circulating in the hobby or if this practice is continuing albeit unknown to authorities. There is nothing rare about the fish other than what you the hobbyist make it out to be. Illegal is illegal anyway you cut it. Farming P. nattereri is not unusual as most people think. They are not all fished out of the rivers for market in the U.S. etc. Some are bred and raised in S.A. aquariums using water from the rivers. That is natural water compared to anything you can create yourself out of a bottle or garden shop.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Until now i 've believed that Terns are just "Yellow-Belly" natts am i missing something???????


 I was just saying if that fish came from the same place as the super reds, there are a few possibilities it could be something else. There was an article here posted about super reds being grown on farms. If this fish came from there, it is worth purchasing, and growing up. If it is a red from the same waters as the piraya it is worth studying.

But there is also the possibility of it getting mixed up during shipment.

Here is the link with the information of super reds being farmed in a locality they are not indigenous.

Link

If this fish is from there, and is a standard red, and the water conditions has made the coloration like it is. I would want to raise the fish for study


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

how much is the tern ??


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > Until now i 've believed that Terns are just "Yellow-Belly" natts am i missing something???????
> ...


 I have read the other post Allan and i agree that it will be "*EXTRA-INTERESTING*" if it is such a red.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> husky_jim Posted on Mar 2 2004, 12:03 AM
> QUOTE (serrasalmus_collector @ Mar 2 2004, 01:47 AM)
> QUOTE (husky_jim @ Mar 1 2004, 11:12 PM)
> Until now i 've believed that Terns are just "Yellow-Belly" natts am i missing something???????
> ...


For those that are not foolish, only 2 species are indigenous to the Rio Sao Francisco; S. brandtii and P. piraya.

For those who believe otherwise, I have big foot trapped in my home and waiting for a good buyer.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> I have big foot trapped in my home and waiting for a good buyer.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > husky_jim Posted on Mar 2 2004, 12:03 AM
> > QUOTE (serrasalmus_collector @ Mar 2 2004, 01:47 AM)
> > QUOTE (husky_jim @ Mar 1 2004, 11:12 PM)
> > Until now i 've believed that Terns are just "Yellow-Belly" natts am i missing something???????
> ...


 Thanks Frank!
That supports my opinion for the terns.....*Just a yellow belly Natt*....


----------

